# Miller's ROES and iMac



## Gina Marie (Apr 26, 2017)

Hello! I have a question for any Miller's ROES users who have iMacs... I have been using Designer Plus because it is the ONLY version of Miller's software I can get to load on my Mac.  However, you cannot order "widespread" cards in Designer Plus... only in ROES.  I have tried downloading ROES every way I know possible - reloaded Java, deleted temporary files, etc. The program is in my Applications folder, but I cannot get to the actual "workable" portion of ROES without this error message:

ROES quit unexpectedly

FYI: I get the same error message from Pounds and WHCC.

Any tips on how to make this work on my computer? I would so appreciate the help! I really need to get this order in SOMEWHERE tonight!


----------



## table1349 (Apr 26, 2017)

They need to update their software to the newest version of OS or at least to the version of OS that you are using.  Most people are using Sierra as it is the latest and is free.  This is common when 3rd party developers don't update their software when Apple upgrades their OS.  

Your other alternative is a clean re-install, however I wouldn't recommend it unless you know it is your machine and not those vendors software.


----------



## Gina Marie (Apr 26, 2017)

gryphonslair99 said:


> They need to update their software to the newest version of OS or at least to the version of OS that you are using.  Most people are using Sierra as it is the latest and is free.  This is common when 3rd party developers don't update their software when Apple upgrades their OS.
> 
> Your other alternative is a clean re-install, however I wouldn't recommend it unless you know it is your machine and not those vendors software.


Thank you! I've been thinking about downgrading from Sierra, but it sounds like such a pain.  I will call the lab tomorrow!


----------

